# To stake or not to stake? Lowii spiking habit



## MarioQ (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, it seems that I’m doing it well. My first lowii blooming (well, I bought it as lowii, we will see) but I’m doubting if staking or not. I prefer to not staking my orchids, but I’m confused that I see lowii pics in internet and they are upright or horizontal and here I would have a beautiful cascade spike. Maybe not a lowii? The tag says lowii ‘Uncle Frank’ x ‘Hsinying’. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## musa (Feb 16, 2021)

I never stake anything. I like the pendant form of the peduncle as it is the more natural form. Paph. flowers are never upright growing but hanging from cliffs etc.
But I think I'm the minority with that opinion. Of course you'll have a higher risk of breaking or damaging the flower stem.
Im my case upright inflorescences would grow right into the lamps and burn (growing on shelves) and therefor I'm glad about pendant forms...


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2021)

stake it at that angle to support the flowers and stop it falling over or breaking.
Looks like lowii buds.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2021)

Plants in nature have to produce stems strong enough to hold their heavy blooms against the wind, rain and insect weight. Some are pendant and some are arching upwards, erect in others. 

In the case of your lowii, there is no need for staking as the stem has evolved to hold the flowers under any conditions.

However, the only reason I stake my lowii is because the plant is top heavy and may tip over with the heavy flowers and damaged them. That would be really disappointing. Another reason is for better presentation to the viewer. 

If either of those conditions is not an issue with you, the plant can be left alone, free will and all LOL.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 16, 2021)

musa said:


> I never stake anything......



So do I, with the exceptions Leslie wrote about. Sometimes during the development/erecting of the flower stem it's helpful to give it something it could lean on for a while but I would'nt name this 'staking'.


----------



## MarioQ (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you very much for your comments. I went ahead to expectations and now I know what it's like: as the bud grows, the main stem extends upwards, and although it looked like it would be a cascading-look, it really isn't. I didn't stake it and now is a very nice, elegant and proportionate spike. Indeed it is a lowii. Flower size more than 5"! Incredible flower.


----------



## musa (Mar 13, 2021)

Very beautiful!
Another comment on staking: I just did the opposite to my St. Swithin, I put a small weight on the stem to force it in a more arching position. Why? Otherwise it wouldn't have enough space in its shelf and I didn't want to move it while the spike is developping...


----------



## GuRu (Mar 13, 2021)

Yep! It's a lovely P. lowii.  



MarioQ said:


> ....... I didn't stake it and now is a very nice, elegant and proportionate spike. Indeed it is a lowii. .........



Well done and you described it withe apropriate words.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2021)

its a nice lowii


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, I staked it because the plant began to bend from the base and the medium does not provide enough resistence. The spike is strong and so elegant. Today I took pics in fear that one day the first flower would start to whiter, cause I dont’t know how long-lasting is a lowii flower. FS 5.5” I love its color, harmony and proportions.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 2, 2021)

musa said:


> Very beautiful!
> Another comment on staking: I just did the opposite to my St. Swithin, I put a small weight on the stem to force it in a more arching position. Why? Otherwise it wouldn't have enough space in its shelf and I didn't want to move it while the spike is developping...




Oh yes!!! I saw it! Wonderful St. Within! Congratulations!


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 2, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Yep! It's a lovely P. lowii.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and you described it withe apropriate words.




Thank you! You are so kind!


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 2, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> its a nice lowii




Yes, I'm not an expert, but I think the same. Thank you!


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2021)

very nice lowii!!


----------



## musa (Apr 4, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## masaccio (Apr 9, 2021)

MarioQ said:


> Yes, I'm not an expert, but I think the same. Thank you!


"Beautiful" is being over-used, but that's what it is. Good choice, good eye, great job. I love the foliage too.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 25, 2021)

Seven weeks of pleasure. The last bud opened, and the same day the first two flowers started to wilt. I really enjoy this flowering.


----------

